# What blank?



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

Benzie Rover said:


> All depends on how you steelhead fish. If you bounce bottom medium to fast currents, you likely want a faster action, lighter weight blank so you can tell a steelie tap from the ticks of the rocks. If you are fishing slow to medium currents and prefer bobbers, medium to medium fast action. I grew up fishing slow action ('parabolic') blanks back when Dick Swan and his buddies would let fish run 200 yards and tie up two bends of the river. They served their purpose, but generally don't fish as well as medium action, modern blanks IMO. Again, that's simply my opinion. Some dudes will only fish on bamboo and that's simply the feel they like.
> 
> I've wrapped many brands and I am not too fond of rainshadow any more - poor quality control. I never liked St. Croix, they always seem to break on me. Lamniglass makes a good, old school blank that always seems slightly heavy to me, but solid none the less. There are many boutique brands out west, but most all of their blanks are still rolled in China. In terms of China blanks, it's hard to go wrong with the price, selection and general quality of MHX steelie/salmon line. Phenix is great too if you want to spend a bit more.
> 
> ...


Quite a bit of good advice here. I haven't built anything but a few ice-rods for myself over the last year, but I will agree that Rainshadow's quality control has had it's ups and downs over the years. One of my favorite current rods is built on a discontinued IST 1142 blank. Very similar performance, quality and cosmetics to the MHX series.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

There are lots of Spey rods in attractive price-points, that seem like they would make nice Pin rods. They probably have smaller guides than I would have put on a custom-built pin rod, though.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I've been happy with the MH rods I've tied up over the last few years, but what do I know?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

Fishndude said:


> There are lots of Spey rods in attractive price-points, that seem like they would make nice Pin rods. They probably have smaller guides than I would have put on a custom-built pin rod, though.


They do, and I've stripped several of them down to the bare blank and rebuilt them to suit the customers needs. I owned a couple myself over the years and enjoyed fishing them, but I didn't like them as well as the actual float rod blanks I've built on.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Fishnaked2206 said:


> Your best bet is to find a reputable builder and get their recommendations. Most builders, myself included, have a wealth of knowledge about several blank manufacturers and can pretty easily guide you to the exact action you’re looking for. There are a vast amount of rod blanks that are readily available and the beauty of a custom build is it’s exactly to your specifications. Adam Bradley is another rod builder I’d highly recommend talking to as well.


haha thanks buddy! Although talking about parabolic fly blanks you’re more well suited than me! Plus, your stuff is way prettier than mine haha!!!

Anyway, original topic, I am with you on too fast of a rod pulling hooks. I fight fish “like an ape” as a good buddy has described it, and prefer a slightly slower rod with a deeper bend than a fast action candy cane. I find I keep more fish buttoned that way. Same for me and braid, we don’t get along at all.

I’ve done a few builds on fly/Spey blanks and liked how they flex. The heavy hitting 12’ 9wt Spey blanks get pretty tip heavy, but shorter drift rods have been pretty neat.

Feel free to message me and could discuss anything you’re wondering about my thoughts on blanks/action. Otherwise though some good conversation has already happened here and hopefully has helped ya.


----------

